# Another Audio X Sq build, new Chevy crew cab!



## audioxincsq (Oct 23, 2009)

lots of good stuff to install ! John Sent me everything but the kitchen sink! got to love it!


----------



## audioxincsq (Oct 23, 2009)

I'm starting the post and John will be updating it as I go , I have lots of work to do


----------



## audioxincsq (Oct 23, 2009)

first , gut the old install !


----------



## audioxincsq (Oct 23, 2009)

this was the door before , not treated well


----------



## audioxincsq (Oct 23, 2009)

to add strength we cover holes with treated steel before we Dynomat the entire door


----------



## audioxincsq (Oct 23, 2009)

mocking up where the IPad will go, the AC controls and the Pioneer P 99rs will be moved to center consul.


----------



## audioxincsq (Oct 23, 2009)

.1.5" birch baffle and duraglassed in and Dynamated


----------



## JJDu4 (Jun 8, 2011)

Looking good Steve!!! 

I know its in great hands anyway!!!


----------



## audioxincsq (Oct 23, 2009)

bondo glassing to shape of door


----------



## audioxincsq (Oct 23, 2009)

bondo glassing to shape of door


----------



## audioxincsq (Oct 23, 2009)

pop door panel off then sand and mold shape smooth next


----------



## audioxincsq (Oct 23, 2009)




----------



## audioxincsq (Oct 23, 2009)

test fit and primer


----------



## jcollin76 (Oct 26, 2010)

Beautiful work, very inspiring! I love looking over your installs.


----------



## Timelessr1 (Feb 12, 2010)

Cant wait to see more!


----------



## JJDu4 (Jun 8, 2011)

He's awesome! I can't wait to see more either.....haha


----------



## Stoph (Jan 14, 2009)

Great work! I love these installs


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

lookin great Steve


----------



## juanchibiris (Jan 15, 2012)

Wow, great install so far.

Can´t wait to see more.


----------



## audio+civic (Apr 16, 2009)

subscribed.


----------



## Blues_mgb (Feb 14, 2008)

Looks great! Keep those pics coming!


----------



## soundsp1975 (Jul 14, 2009)

Looking good... I'm going to have to keep a eye on this on... Thanks for posting...


----------



## therichinc (Mar 1, 2011)

Looks good so far in for more pics....


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

Gotta love this, and also ever time you take pics your floors are clean


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

i really like what you did with that door panel!! that looks really nice!


----------



## JJDu4 (Jun 8, 2011)

Ok so just a little update: Steve's a popular man and he had to finish up on another SQ project. That build was completed late last week and hopefully we should start getting back to posting pics of the Silverado. 
Stay tuned!!


----------



## tulse (Mar 16, 2010)

Fantastic. 

Is this the product you used to make the baffle?

Amazon.com: Dynatron 651 Glazing and Spot Putty - 1 lbs: Automotive


----------



## focused313 (Apr 19, 2012)

definitely tuned in.


----------



## audioxincsq (Oct 23, 2009)

molding the consul. Tray to house the ac controls and cd player,


----------



## audioxincsq (Oct 23, 2009)

I used only glue and plastic dust to fill gaps and bond







sand,














test fit, and off to paint coat of satin black


----------



## BakedCookies (Sep 6, 2011)

your new pics are not working


----------



## childersbros (Jan 12, 2012)

subscribed this is lookin' good


----------



## tulse (Mar 16, 2010)

BakedCookies said:


> your new pics are not working


And has put a dark spot on my day. Really want to see the updates.


----------



## Paul1217 (Aug 12, 2007)

subd


----------



## TwoDrink (Aug 26, 2009)

"Glue & plastic dust". Are you sure it will work without 1"of Bondo? 
Seriously, you are obviously a craftsman. Well done.


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

Glue and plastic dust works awesome, but is hella messy. We just got a Duramix gun and some 4247 (That's what HQ sent us) and it's cool stuff, but it has a 20 second working time. I ran a bead around a double din plate on a dash I was converting and then tried to smooth it with my finger (in a glove) and got about half way across the width of the opening before it was hard.

They also say not to use polyester filler over it. 

So far, I think I prefer the control and results of plastic dust and glue over the fast work time of duramix.

Jay


----------



## JJDu4 (Jun 8, 2011)

A craftsman he definately is..........looking good Steve!!!!


----------



## audioxincsq (Oct 23, 2009)

Ok , I'm back here is the doors done,


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

is it sad that I want to buy a new car just to get you to do the install? 
is it sad that I'm 100% dead serious?

Nice work, brother.


----------



## audioxincsq (Oct 23, 2009)

Next is the dash pods,







then mold the dash







then add baffle, and shape,







then I mold to a pillers,







cover and ,







. Done!


----------



## audioxincsq (Oct 23, 2009)

tint to hide pod


----------



## audioxincsq (Oct 23, 2009)

iPad ,cd player and Ac done!


----------



## audioxincsq (Oct 23, 2009)




----------



## audioxincsq (Oct 23, 2009)




----------



## audioxincsq (Oct 23, 2009)

Didn't want to start a new thread but here are some pics of more of my work,







Vinnys ram,





















these were full on enclosures! They rock!







.


----------



## audioxincsq (Oct 23, 2009)

mine


----------



## audioxincsq (Oct 23, 2009)

Ok on to Johns box,







4-10s made out of Russian birch,


----------



## trojan fan (Nov 4, 2007)

Great work:rockon:.....but the dash pods stick out like a pair of sore thumbs:laugh:


----------



## audioxincsq (Oct 23, 2009)

There not that bad in person, but it's the price you pay for true sound


----------



## sydmonster (Oct 5, 2009)

Jordans on the dash??


----------



## AccordUno (Aug 7, 2009)

Steve, been trying to see Jordans on the dash pictures on your FB page, but I've yet been granted permissions to see the pictures.. 

About the dash pods, most trucks have blind spots, having the pods up there, are there any issues with that?


----------



## audioxincsq (Oct 23, 2009)

Not yet


----------



## audioxincsq (Oct 23, 2009)

Custom Dist block,


----------



## audioxincsq (Oct 23, 2009)

Getting all the amps wired up


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

audioxincsq said:


> Getting all the amps wired up












 

Kelvin


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Steve, will this car be at the show tomorrow?


----------



## audioxincsq (Oct 23, 2009)

No not done yet , but in some ways it's better then mine!


----------



## audioxincsq (Oct 23, 2009)

Update! All the Pioneer amps are coming back out ! Team Zapco just got a new member the new Z amps are on the way!!


----------



## audioxincsq (Oct 23, 2009)

new Zapco Z amps are in! 2-2000watt amps on the 4 -10s and 2-6ch amps on the mids,bass,and tweets


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

I saw this truck in person a couple weeks ago. Pictures absolutely do not do it justice. It looked fantastic. The suede on the door panels, the molding of the 2 drivers in each door, the entirely custom center console area with p99 mounted in there and the ipad in the dash with a removable bezel to easily pop the iPad out for updates... 

Not only was the install work killer, but the thought put in to making things easier for the driver to use them... Steve really put in some excellent work here.


----------



## hyundave (Jun 7, 2012)

Killer install on a truck. Awesome work


----------



## audioxincsq (Oct 23, 2009)




----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

Subscribed


----------



## audioxincsq (Oct 23, 2009)




----------



## audioxincsq (Oct 23, 2009)

Getting there


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

Hey... who broke the Zapco logo?


----------



## tyroneshoes (Mar 21, 2006)

Thought on the zapcos? 

-aside from poorly securing the logo

Awesome build


----------



## oline897 (Jan 27, 2010)

tyroneshoes said:


> Thought on the zapcos?
> 
> -aside from poorly securing the logo
> 
> Awesome build



Removed to flip?


----------



## audioxincsq (Oct 23, 2009)

I took it off to flip amp , will put it on later and the Amps Rock


----------



## audioxincsq (Oct 23, 2009)

Trust me! The logos weren't meant to come off!


----------



## audioxincsq (Oct 23, 2009)

ready to glass


----------



## x97chevy (Dec 18, 2009)

This is a SICK!! Install, nice work. 


Sent from Tapatalk son!!


----------



## robert_wrath (Apr 24, 2011)

Steve, where the hell do you find the time while running the shop? Just goes to show how endless one's imagination will take you! Phenomenal work!


----------



## audioxincsq (Oct 23, 2009)

Thanks, ready to wrap


----------



## rimshot (May 17, 2005)

That is one hellofa trim piece! Amazing work!


----------



## JJDu4 (Jun 8, 2011)

He is a very very very talented guy that's for sure. He really cares about his installs and is an awesome guy to do business with. I urge anyone close by that wants something done right AudioX is the place to take it. I'm a very very very picky person and honestly finding someone that I could trust to do this work on my truck took me some time and not only has Steve met my expectations but he's exceeded them.


----------



## audioxincsq (Oct 23, 2009)

Hey thank you sir! I just try my best to do good at what I love to do. I'm just sorry I haven't finished your truck sooner! I'm slacking lol . Soon soon


----------



## JJDu4 (Jun 8, 2011)

No hurry here dude......my mom always told me good things come to those who wait!!


----------



## audioxincsq (Oct 23, 2009)

I'm loving this truck you can't have it back John!


----------



## robert_wrath (Apr 24, 2011)

Steve, you went all out ape **** on that dash, I love it!


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

I'm telling you guys, the dash looks AMAZING in person. The way he made the console piece to fit the p99 and the removable trim ring for the iPad... it's flat out awesome. It really needs to be seen in person to appreciate. It really does look factory... well, as factory as an iPad in the dash would look.


----------



## jcollin76 (Oct 26, 2010)

audioxincsq said:


> I'm loving this truck you can't have it back John!


That is absolutely sick! Wow


----------



## audioxincsq (Oct 23, 2009)




----------



## Stoph (Jan 14, 2009)

That looks amazing!


----------



## audioxincsq (Oct 23, 2009)

Still waiting on plexi


----------



## Melodic Acoustic (Oct 10, 2005)

I really like that allot Steve great job sir!!!


----------



## audiovibe (Nov 16, 2007)

Beautiful work!! That center stack looks flawless!


----------



## m0sdef (Nov 16, 2010)

This is one amazing build! The integration of the iPad looks flawless!


----------



## pocket5s (Jan 6, 2012)

audioxincsq said:


> I'm loving this truck you can't have it back John!


what app is that running?


----------



## odj23 (Jul 13, 2010)

Fantastic work! I love the relocated HVAC controls. I think that makes the install.

What glue did you use with the plastic shavings? CA?


----------



## darkhart (Dec 14, 2008)

Excellent work......


----------



## Wyatta4 (Jul 26, 2012)

Wowzers. I plan on doing an iPad install in my CRX.. This is amazing. I hope to get mine looking as great.. Is there any reason you kept the HU rather than just using the iPad as the HU?


----------



## d5sc (Aug 14, 2007)

WOW, that's some REALLY NICE work!!!


----------



## audioxincsq (Oct 23, 2009)

Done!


----------



## JJDu4 (Jun 8, 2011)

Wyatta4 said:


> Wowzers. I plan on doing an iPad install in my CRX.. This is amazing. I hope to get mine looking as great.. Is there any reason you kept the HU rather than just using the iPad as the HU?


We used the Pioneer P99RS(HU) for its processor. It was between the P99RS or the Audison Bit One and since Steve has mad skills with the Pioneer we went that route!


----------



## JJDu4 (Jun 8, 2011)

pocket5s said:


> what app is that running?


It looks like a Motion X app.........


----------



## Wyatta4 (Jul 26, 2012)

JJDu4 said:


> We used the Pioneer P99RS(HU) for its processor. It was between the P99RS or the Audison Bit One and since Steve has mad skills with the Pioneer we went that route!


Now that is an expensive HU! Ha. I was thinking of going with the Bit Ten D? What do you think of that? Its a bit more in my price range


----------



## boom_squid_2 (Jan 29, 2008)

That dash 


Awesome work man.


----------



## cnut334 (Oct 17, 2009)

Very nice work!


----------



## BigGeorge (Sep 25, 2010)

Awesome work!!! Where in Alabama are you located?


----------



## BigGeorge (Sep 25, 2010)

Found. Florence Alabama. All I needed to know!!!


----------



## T-JIZ (Dec 6, 2009)

Good looking build.Awesome skills.


----------



## robolop (Mar 10, 2008)

Everything is pretty and nicely finished dude.


----------



## JJDu4 (Jun 8, 2011)

BigGeorge said:


> Found. Florence Alabama. All I needed to know!!!


Yep that's it!! I'm from Mississippi but made the drive to have Steve take care of the new build! I'm very pleased with the whole experience. He's a great guy to do business with!!


----------



## audioxincsq (Oct 23, 2009)

getting it tuned in a bit , it will need some break in time before we get too serious on the tuning


----------



## audioxincsq (Oct 23, 2009)

Thanks for the nice comments people! I love what I do it's what I live for


----------



## JJDu4 (Jun 8, 2011)

These are the final pics of the rear of the truck with all the plexi in place. We used a really bright set of white LED's and they almost make the top piece of plexi look like a LCD screen.....haha 
Anyway the truck sounds amazing and we look forward to representing Team Zapco once we get it broke in and tuned perfectly! Again a big thanks to Steve Cook from AudioX for a fantastic build!


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

I stopped by Steve's shop a couple weeks ago... think the day before you picked it up. He gave me a quick demo and I was really impressed. The truck sounded really freaking good. _Lots _of potential.


----------



## SoulMan76 (Aug 20, 2012)

Wow, fantastic work. 

I really need to delve into some of that fiber work. Try my hand at making a small pod or something. It really does take any type of install to the Pro level.


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

Impressive, is the amp rack cover painted or wrapped with vinyl ?


----------



## robert_wrath (Apr 24, 2011)

Steve, is the DSP-Z8 up in here or just using the P99 for processing?


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

i'll answer since I don't see either the owner or Steve looking...

P99.


----------



## JJDu4 (Jun 8, 2011)

Thanks Erin! We ended up using a P99.....and the back is vinyl wrapped.


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

audioxincsq said:


> Thanks for the nice comments people! I love what I do it's what I live for


Then you either own your own shop, or you just started. LOL

Jay


----------



## JJDu4 (Jun 8, 2011)

Erin you going up on Sunday? 

John


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Yep. You?


----------



## JJDu4 (Jun 8, 2011)

Yea suppose to unless something comes up! It's gonna have to be something very very important to keep me from being there!
Gonna head up Saturday I guess!


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

see ya then, I reckon'.


----------



## audioxincsq (Oct 23, 2009)

We have site now! www.audioxinc.com/


----------



## basshead (Sep 12, 2008)

Nice work and nice shop!


----------

